# Cooking on a log



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Found this online and just have to share it... 

It's a log that's been cut into a pie shape about 3/4 deep from one end. Fill with paper, set fire to the paper and you have a primitive stove top to cook on. It would be so easy to make this log with a small chain saw. I'm going to have my son cut a few of them to keep for camping (and power outages!) 








[/URL]​
Cut the log evenly on both sides so it stands up freely. Then cut it into vertical segments most of the way down the length of the log. Stuff in some newspaper into the cracks as deep as you can get it, leaving a wick at the bottom, and light it up.
That's all there is to itâthe log burns from the inside out, and you have a simple, handmade stove..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It appears to me that the fire produced from such a set-up would be too hot and burn most of what you're cooking. It would probably work just fine for boiling water however. 

I do a lot of cooking with firewood and recommend cooking above campfire coals only, never above campfire flames.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I cook on wood a lot too. I like to try out lots of alternatives to discover what works good, and what works best. This is just something I found online and haven't tried. I plan to try it soon to find out how good/bad it works. 

I discovered a long time ago that sometimes ANY method of cooking is better than no method. If this was the only method available, it would be good. 

The picture makes it appear that the log smolders more than flames. It's possible this could turn out being something great, then again, it might be a big flop. Won't know until it's tried.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

There's a discussion going on just a few posts down on this. Lots of drawbacks to this method, even though it looks cool.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...dness/441275-neat-idea-cooking-over-wood.html


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I didn't know it was already posted, I should have did a search before posting. 

Angie, can you please delete this thread? TY


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> *ooking above campfire coals only, never above campfire flames.*


That is what I was taught,

I will add some things are better cooked indirectly. that is with coals off to the side not under.


----------

